# Canadian Temperature Conversion



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

Canadian Temperature Conversation - Jester's Ring

Canadian Temperature Conversation


50 Fahrenheit (10 C)
New Yorkers try to turn on the heat.
Canadians plant gardens.


40 Fahrenheit (4.4 C)
Californians shiver uncontrollably.
Canadians Sunbathe.


35 Fahrenheit (1.6 C)
Italian Cars won't start.
Canadians drive with the windows down.


32 Fahrenheit (0 C)
Distilled water freezes.
Canadian water gets thicker.


0 Fahrenheit (-17.9 C)
New York City landlords finally turn on the heat.
Canadians have the last cookout of the season.


-40 Fahrenheit (-40 C)
Hollywood disintegrates.
Canadians rent some videos.


-60 Fahrenheit (-51 C)
Mt. St. Helen's freezes.
Canadian Girl Guides sell cookies door-to-door.


-100 Fahrenheit (-73 C)
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
Canadians pull down their earflaps.


-173 Fahrenheit (-114 C)
Ethyl alcohol freezes.
Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg.


-459.4 Fahrenheit (-273 C)
Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
Canadians start saying "cold, eh?"


-500 Fahrenheit (-295 C)
Hell freezes over.
The Toronto Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup. (Hockey)


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

...LOL - really enjoyed that.  Thank  you!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

I had to post it.  I was lauging so hard when I found it.  Thought others would enjoy the laugh too 

Glad  you liked it Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

..."I did", "I did"...I'd put a smiley of tweety bird here if we had one....


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 6, 2008)

I liked it NN :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it Sparrow


----------

